# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Haus oder Condo mieten

## frank_rt

was muss man alles berücksichtigen wenn man eine immobilie mieten möchte.
egal ob haus oder condo.

----------


## pit

Das kommt darauf an, welche Ansprüche Du an das Mietverhältnis stellen möchtest. Soll das z.B. eine Wohnung sein, die für Dich auch bei der Immigration eingetragen werden soll, dann brauchst Du zumindest einen Mietvertrag! Ein Kooperativer Vermieter würde Dir dann auch helfen, ein gelbes Hausbuch zu bekommen.

 ::

----------


## schiene

Achte darauf das dein Stromzähler nur für deine Wohnfläche angeschlossen ist. Mietpreis für längere zeit festlegen. Gerne erhöhen sie dann nach paar Monaten die Miete wenn du dich eingerichtet/eingelebt hast.

----------


## frank_rt

also eigener strom und wasserzähler.
hausrat haftpflicht isr die erforderlich, und wie wird dort die miete bezahlt.
bar überweisung oder per dauerauftrag.
danke erst einmal
frank

----------


## isaanfan

Vergiss Hausrat und Haftpflicht.
Bezahlung kannst Du mit dem Vermieter vereinbaren. Cash oder Überweisung. Ob per Dauerauftrag möglich. mußt Du mit Deiner Bank klären.

----------

